# Jaw-dropping striper adventure!!!



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

"Striper Ninjas" (ChrisH2, crazybass, Bruce Almighty, danmanfish, big D, & Michael with Lake Livingston Adventures) took 1st Place and Big Fish at the Lake Livingston TSA tournament! The 5fish bag weighed just over 30lbs with each fish over 20 inches. The Big Fish weighed 10.35lbs and was 30" Long! Michael put us on fish ALL day in many different ways. I learned so much from Lake Livingston Adventures today and cant wait to take what I've learned to load up on the stripers with my son! He is begging me to take him out!

I set a goal years back to catch a striper over 10lbs on Livingston. I thought it would be many more years (or never) before reaching this goal, but Michael made it happen today, and this fish is going on the wall. I am dropping it off ASAP. Words cant describe how I felt when this fish surfaced! Michael and I about lost it!

We learned how to catch numbers and large fish in many different ways on this trip. I had a blast with all of the 2Coolers on board. It was a HOOT! Hope we keep in touch and catch a bunch of stripers this year!

Get out there with Lake Livingston Adventures and turn your dreams into reality...

Thanks Again Guys! I will post pics of the mount as soon as I get it.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Daaaayyyemmmm! Nice fish!!
How come the tx isn't more publicized?? I didn't even know about it...


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

It was a great time. We made lots of memories. I believe we all played special roles today. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the ride Friday night and the coffee & kolaches this morning crazybass! It was a team effort fo-sho!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Roll Tide (May 10, 2014)

Michael can sure put you on them!!
Great fish!!


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Great trip!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

We caught more than a 6 man limit of striper! Tourney allows you to keep only 10. I also got to catch a few on top! What a blast!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is a great fish and win! Sure looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats to all. Beautiful stripers indeed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Congrats big D. Y'all put it on em and you deserved it. Your advice helped me in Somerville. Kids had a blast reelin in whites. Ill post a report later. A Good deed got rewarded it looks like.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks!

Glad you got on um Johnny!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

That was an awesome day. Glad we had you on our team "D". Michael surely knows the lake and patterns which is all the reasons we had such an epic day. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I just noticed that Bruce almighty isn't in the first pic. Where were ya Bruce? Sorry I posted a team pic without you.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Micheal sure know he stuff n looking like those striper are in trouble from now on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

These fish were all a team effort. I was just lucky to be holding the rod that the big fish hit!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Our 30.8lb weigh-in was the heaviest 5 fish total for the year by any team in the Texas Striper Association tournaments this year. That is epic by itself.


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

Had a blast!!! It was fun fishing in a tournament for the first time. Most of all got to share a fishing trip of a life time with a great group of guys.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

That's quite some feat there, seeing how Livingston is not known for bigger fish like that. Good to know they're there... will be seeking them out now! Great meeting you guys Saturday. Always good to put faces with 2Cool names. See you out there in our never-ending pursuit of the big one!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome accomplishment guys! That's an impressive zebra big D!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Big brother taught little brother well,TOO WELL.First place goes to little brother.



Second place goes to big brother.Both first and second place goes to the Richardson brothers.I say they clean house.



and here's a few people in the tourney.



see the ninja standing in the right back.



Dont know what these two guys are doing,but dan seems to be getting the heck out of the way.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome pics Bruce! That one of Michael says it all. That is when he netted Fish Almighty! Good shot!


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

Congrats to all! Very nice 10 # fish big D......a trophy for sure.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Check out how these stripers bend a rod over!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Big D,, I know I will be better prepared next time.. broke off 2 on that **** line that had some weight to it.. the big striper was for sure a team effort.. 
I was getting out of the way cause them 2 boys were bigger than me and I didn't wanna get hurt.. lol..


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

congratulation to all of y'all for a nice showing.
I called crazybass (Donny) on my way out to PI that morning and I could hear the excitement in his voice. He told me they had a 30" on board, and where doing really good. I shot right by them as they were fishing not knowing they were there. 
Good job guys!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks!

Crazybass spoke very highly of you bluescowboy! Look forward to meeting you in the future! I was out riding around with him Friday evening!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.texasstriperassociation.com/

They updated the website! Congrats to Lake Livingston Adventures for leading the way! Can't wait to do it again guys!!!!!


----------



## mfry (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the update Big D. Chris and Michael are awesome guides and fun to fish with. Can't complain about second place and like yourself can't wait till next year.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

My fish looks so small beside me....... LOL Seems I need to lose some weight so my fish look bigger.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats to all!! I sure wish I could have been there to see the expressions on team piggy perch and striper sniper...and especially Mr. G, who I tried to help out some. 

Don't get too comfortable guys...hopefully I won't be in Mexico during next years tourney and can give you some competition.

Congrats again!!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Finally got the mount and let's just say, it was worth the wait!

I shoved my wife's stuff off the mantel and hung it up under the spot light!

I want to thank LLA and team "Striper Ninjas" for a memory that will last a lifetime!

I want to give a HUGE thanks to Michael and Chris of LLA for teaching my son and I what we know today about striper fishing. My son and I each caught a 27" striper in our boat a few weeks back along with limits of striper several times this year. It has been out best year of fishing ever! We are on our quest for another 10lb plus! We have even been to a few lakes that we have never fished and caught striper!

LLA clients have pulled in two 10lb plus striper out of Livingston this year so far...Congrats!!!!


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

That's an awesome looking mount! Hope your wife likes it! Striper Ninjas? I remember those guys...


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice pic Paul!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice Big D.I gotta catch me a big one next year for a mount.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice picture Paul! I'm never goin to forget that day! It was great catching striper with great friends!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a great looking mount big D...certainly worthy of being proudly displayed. 

For future reference could you post or send me a pm of the taxidermist you used. Thanks.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Cecil White Taxidermist
720 Thomas
Katy, TX 77494
281-391-7528


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice mount there D.. Looking forward to next year!!!!!


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

That is a Sexy Mount Big D.... Can't wait to get back on the water and give those Stripped Bass another shot. Deer Processing business has got me snowed under right know.


----------

